# wedding band



## hanau (Feb 16, 2013)

Asked a few days ago for advice on making a wedding band.

Here is a couple of pictures of 2 semi successful attempts. 
Didn't take any pictures of the 1/2 dozen or so failures.












going to try a few more, these are pretty fun to turn.

I used cocobolo and oak with a ca finish then buffed out.

Next laminates I going to use titebond 3 waterproof glue. I used titebond 2 don't know how well it will hold up to water.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 16, 2013)

Those are pretty. I like how you matched the grain on the cocobolo.
I made myself a cocobolo ring, and it stains my finger. May be because I didn't use a CA finish. Just something to watch for.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 16, 2013)

It is not the glue I would worry about but water and oak do not mix at all. Hope you have a good coat of CA on it.


----------



## plantman (Feb 16, 2013)

:drink::drink: There are no failures, only learning curves. They look real nice. You should have gotten rid of the weak points by the way you alternated the grains. Tight Bond Glue is waterproff, and the CA will keep it water tight. Very unique in todays world. TOAST !!!!      Jim S


----------



## Youngturner101 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Steps*

These are really really cool! Can you please post pictures of the process you went through to make them. If it is not confidential or anything I would love to try to make some myself!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 19, 2013)

OH!!!  I have got to try this. I have lots of folks who will love it.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Feb 19, 2013)

Is their a light color wood that is oily to resist water? I don't remember one.  Thanks for posting these pretty rings.  And thanks for the answers any will give.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 19, 2013)

Youngturner101 said:


> These are really really cool! Can you please post pictures of the process you went through to make them. If it is not confidential or anything I would love to try to make some myself!


I second this. I love the idea.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 19, 2013)

Very cool.  Keep us posted.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 19, 2013)

I have got to try this. Metal rings have always made my knuckle ache a little, but I still wore my wedding ring until this past year. For some reason my ring has shrunk this past year. Just can't quite figure that out!


----------



## rizaydog (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice rings.  Keep it up, they get easier.


----------



## markgum (Feb 20, 2013)

nice work.  may have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 21, 2013)

Totally dig this, like the look of wooden rings, great wood combination. Great work!


----------



## hanau (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks all.
 sorry I haven't gotten back to the post, been busy with work.

All i did was laminate the woods together. drill hole in center and mounted on a 1 " dowel taper down to fit the ring on. I ended up putting a dab of CA on the side to of blank and dowel to keep it from spinning while turning.

I can try to do a write up in the next couple weeks on how i made one, if anyone would be interested in it.


----------



## Exabian (Feb 27, 2013)

hanau said:


> Thanks all.
> sorry I haven't gotten back to the post, been busy with work.
> 
> All i did was laminate the woods together. drill hole in center and mounted on a 1 " dowel taper down to fit the ring on. I ended up putting a dab of CA on the side to of blank and dowel to keep it from spinning while turning.
> ...



Sure I would like to see that.


----------



## Youngturner101 (Mar 2, 2013)

hanau said:


> Thanks all.
> sorry I haven't gotten back to the post, been busy with work.
> 
> All i did was laminate the woods together. drill hole in center and mounted on a 1 " dowel taper down to fit the ring on. I ended up putting a dab of CA on the side to of blank and dowel to keep it from spinning while turning.
> ...



Maybe pictures with the description too?!


----------



## Exabian (Mar 3, 2013)

Youngturner101 said:


> Maybe pictures with the description too?!



Couldn't hurt


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Mar 5, 2013)

I have had bad luck with using titebond 3 on bowls and cutting boards when it comes to water. I use Gorilla  glue on anything that comes close to water. Do an experiment. Glue some boards using both and throw them in some water and see what happens. That is what I did to convince me to use Gorilla glue.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice looking rings.


----------

